# Thursday JAN 8 Lone Star Veterans Meet-Up



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*KICKING OFF 2015 WITH MONTHLY VET TOGETHER *

*LSVA has a monthly Vet Together at Jackson's Watering Hole*

http://jacksonsbarhouston.com/map/

OUR FIRST EVENT OF THE YEAR!!

We hold a monthly social at* Jackson's Watering Hole* every month. 
This month its on, *Thursday January 8th, 2015 at 6PM*.

Come hang out, tell stories, and enjoy some cold brews. 
Enjoy the camaraderie with other members, staff members, 
and other veterans! 
Did we mention free food?

You don't want to miss it!

If you have any questions please call us: 281-744-7972.
or
email us at: [email protected]

​


----------

